# New Predator 212 or Used Honda GX160?



## bman03 (Jan 8, 2018)

I bought a used Honda HS621 from CL for my sister. I got it home and I found a hole in the engine block.  So now I'm debating the Predator 212 (from Harbor Freight) or an ebay used GX160 (from an HS621). I read that the Predators have a higher failure rate than the Hondas but, I'd be buying a used Honda engine.
Opinions?

Also, how hard is it to change out all of the carb and fuel stuff on the Predator? I read that's the way to get it to work in the HS621. My level of skill, I can the oil and spark plugs and managed to remove the HS621 engine.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Predator212 engines actually have a very good reputation, I’d be interested to see how it fits and performs on an HS621 as I’m planning on putting a Honda GX200 engine on a Honda HS621


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd go with the predator. A 160cc engine is pretty small. A brand new 212 seems like a better idea.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd also lean towards the Predator, all things equal. Good reputation, and bigger displacement for more power. 

But, keep in mind that this is a 21" single-stage machine, and the engine seems to live tucked inside the blower's housing. It's not sitting perched on top, like a typical 2-stage. So there may be more concerns with fit, interference, etc. And while I agree that 160cc seems small for a blower, that has to be weighed against the type & size of machine that it is. 

The Honda engines have a great reputation, I wouldn't worry too much about buying used. The GX160 from an HS621 will be an easier swap, presumably everything would just line up and drop in. The Predator may be a bigger project, if things don't fit. The far-simpler approach is just to get the GX160, and use the blower happily, vs getting into a possibly bigger undertaking with the Predator.


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Didn't realize it was a single stage. Go with the Honda for an easy drop in. It's for your sister anyway.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

go with the predator. imo just as good quality as a honda


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Predator 212 will not go on that single stage ...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

oneacer said:


> Predator 212 will not go on that single stage ...


it will fit no problem. honda gx200, predator 212cc and gx160 all share the same dimensions


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's good to know, thanks! The Predator will still be set up for summer use, however, with an air filter, etc, and may run a little lean in cold conditions. It may need a bit of tweaking to be happier in the cold weather. And most snowblower engines don't use air filters, as they can freeze up and clog, if they suck in some snow. 

I still think going with the GX160 is the simple & safe option. It's for your sister, you want it to just work, and not be a hassle. If the Predator engine starts surging in cold weather due to running a little lean, as an example, it's going to be more of a hassle for everyone to deal with. It's not like this is your own secondary blower, where if it has trouble, it's already at your house, and you just switch to your main one. Using an identical engine should be your best chance for it just working.

Edit- Also, you'd have the blown GX160 as spare parts for the used GX160, if needed. Like for a replacement carburetor, etc.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Put it this way, I would not put a 212 on a Honda HS621 .... But you can do anything if you spend enough time at it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually one thing to consider will be the pto shaft diameter as being a snow duty engine the GX160 will likely be 20mm vs 3/4" on the predator, this will be an issue if so......


----------



## bman03 (Jan 8, 2018)

I bought a used HS621 engine off ebay. I'll let you know how it goes.
I'm assuming I should change the oil and clean the carb as soon as I get it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Be car


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd change the oil. And if it's being shipped, they might have to drain the oil out first anyhow? 

But if it's supposed to be a running engine, I wouldn't automatically clean the carb for no reason. And frankly, if you clean it, then go to start it and it won't start, then it could turn into possible finger-pointing about whether it ran when sold, etc. 

I'd say change the oil, then start it. If it doesn't run smoothly, etc, then I'd clean the carb. Or swap it with the blown-engine's carb.


----------



## bman03 (Jan 8, 2018)

It took a while to get the engine. I kept emailing the seller but, he didn't respond. I thought I was scammed. It turns out he was sick. I gave him extra time to send me the engine. He felt bad so he tossed an electric starter (he was selling separately) for nothing. Reminder: it pays to be nice! I got the engine. Flushed the oil with Marvel Mystery Oil. It didn't start. I took the carburetor apart and cleaned. It wouldn't start. I saw the fuel shut off was turned off - DUH! It started like a champ. I put it all together and it tossed snow for 5 mins and stalled. The belt kept slipping. I bought an OEM belt and that kept slipping. I had to move the belt guards so that they pushed the belt onto the engine pulley. It doesn't seem right but, at least it doesn't slip.


----------

